# New possible diet



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Just bought a new weight gain supplement that packs in 600 cals per serving so i want to really make a go if it now.

have been doing a fixed diet and have seen some good results, havnt reallly put too much faith in supplements yet, but want to start now.

I think it will easily meet the 4000+ calorie target.

6:00pm- NLarge2 with Milk ( 600 Cals)

Go back to sleep after taking this for an extra 2 hours

8:00pm- 4 Eggs, 2 slices of Whole Grain Bread with Peanut Butter, apple

11:30- Tuna + Chicken Sandwhiches, banana and apple.

1:00pm- Tuna Pasta Salad with NLarge2 with water

4:00pm- Jacket Potato with Tuna, Salad, Beans and Cottage Cheese

7:00pm- Usual Dinner, Whatever the B1tch makes with glass of orange

10:00pm-Steak Sandwhich with veggies. (brocolli, cabbage, carrots etc)

11:00pm- NLArge2 With Milk

Taking Amino acid supplement plus Protein Shake on Training Days.

I think that diet ia pretty sound and contains plenty of quality meals in there, the 3 servings of Nlarge 2 makes 1800 Cals, and all the rest totals a good 2300, so thats about 4100 Cals.Must be about 250g+ Protein in there which is more than plenty. And i can do this consistently day in day out for a good few weeks.

__________________


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't take Nlarge2 if you have asthma!

not nice.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

why?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

megatron said:


> Don't take Nlarge2 if you have asthma!
> 
> not nice.


where did i say that too?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Killer have you gained any weight lately?



> 7:00pm- Usual Dinner, Whatever the B1tch makes with glass of orange


That is funny. Are you on cycle now?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

When I took Nlarge2 it basically caused me to have an asthma attack. Tried it twice and it happened both times. It was really nasty - although if it doens't have that affect then its excellent stuff, not worth spunking £50 on only to find out it will kill ye.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

did you just inhale the powder?!!?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Killer, I will break the diet down but might be lacking in some protein your breakfast but I will post in a few.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerU said:


> did you just inhale the powder?!!?


That is funny lol.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Hey Killer, I will break the diet down but might be lacking in some protein your breakfast but I will post in a few.


ok mate, excellent. I have worked out how much protein, carbs, fat is in there, just cant break it down into the ratio.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Hey Killer have you gained any weight lately?
> 
> That is funny. Are you on cycle now?


i came to a standstill at the moment, which is why im puttting more supplements into my diet now, bought a new case of flax seed too. Going to really hammer the calories this cycle, so i'll hopefully be 1-2 stone heavier after 6 months. That would be very nice indeed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

At 8:00 and 11:30 I would take in a little bit more protein.

You could drop a slice of bread too as with the fruit and the breads you are taking in alot of carbs.

Looks alright but maybe 6 eggs first meal.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, cheers hackskii. As far as the carbs go, i like having plenty of them, primary energy source so wont get hungry throughout the day. I'll do what you said, but its gonna be hard for me to eat 6 eggs, maybe i can get 5 in instead. Cheers for the advice scott, much appreciated


----------

